# AM/FM radio quit working - easy fix was remove the fuse



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Today I was driving and had a mindless local FM talk station on in the background. Suddenly there was a SNAP/POP sounds (it wasn't loud - just noticeable) and the radio went silent. Turning the volume up and down did nothing. Turning it off and back on did nothing. I tried other FM stations and there was silence. I pressed the tuning seek button and the seek wrapped all the way around the dial several times and wouldn't find a station. I switched to AM and there was silence - not even static on blank stations. Weirdly, XM radio worked just fine. Turning the car off and back on several times did nothing.

Thinking the absolute worst, I thought something inside the stereo had shorted out for whatever reason and that my AM/FM reception was going to be gone forever.

As a last resort, I pulled the fuse from behind the fuse panel in the center console. I counted to 20, put the fuse back in, and turned the radio back on to find it worked just fine after that.

Anyone have a random guess of what was going on?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

It's the ghost inside the machine. 👻


----------

